# Turkey Cooking



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone have some info on roasting a bird maybe in a roaster bag?Shot one this morning and I just skinned it.Already pucked 3 this spring for other people didnt want to do another .Any info would be great ,thanks and good hunting!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

About all I can say is keep it moist, somehow!-if the skin is off. I always did mine late the day bagged and the feathers just won't come off without tearing the skin off. They always get so dried out when frying or roasting, the first quarter inch is only good for dog chewies. The roasting bag might be a good bet. Keep us posted if you try it soon.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I've seen recipes that call for making a cheese cloth bag to fit the bird. Then, soak the bag in either bacon grease, or melted butter and spices. Next, roast the bird in the bag. Finally, let the bird cook out of the bag for the last 1/2 hour.

Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I've roasted birds (skin on) and place strips of bacon over the top. The bacon helps to keep the bird moist. They are delicious this way.
LindyRigger


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

We do the bacon strips too. Along with basting, keeps them pretty moist.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Brine the bird 1st. 

Need large area in fridge
Large enough non metalic container (I use a cooler)
One cup of non idozed salt and 3 tablespoons on brown sugar pergallon of water
Heat half the water and dissolve the salt and suger then add the remainder of the water as ice to cool 
brine in the fridge for one hour per pound of bird


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I cooked my bird tonight may be the best turkey Ive had wild or domestic .this is what I did.
1-Put skinned bird in oven bag
2-put in oven 350
3-put in 1 stick real butter and 30 grey shrooms
4-baked 2-1/4 hours
I basted a couple of times ,also had bird in roaster pan.
It was fantastic!Give it a try!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Field and stream this month Has a rub recipe for turkey breast. It uses coffee grounds among other ingredients. I'll try and find it and post it. Then we could grill it like a chicken breast.
ski


----------

